# Favorite Composers Per 50 Year Period



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Most of the favorite composers lists include mostly Romantic Composers. That's fine and all but I thought this thread would allow for more composers of the other eras to shine. Pick up to 3 composers per 50 year period going from 1562 to present. If you have some before 1562, feel free to add them to your list. List your favorite era as well to let people know your taste. Preference is Baroque for me. 
1562-1612 - Byrd, Dowland
1612-1662 - Monteverdi
1662-1712 - Corelli, Biber, Buxtehude
1712-1762 - Bach, Handel, Vivaldi
1762-1812 - CPE Bach, Mozart, Beethoven
1812-1862 - Mendelssohn, Schubert
1862-1912 - Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Grieg
1912-1962 - Shostakovich, Prokofiev
1962-2012 - Schnittke, Ligeti


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

1462-1512 - Josquin
1562-1612 - Palestrina, Tallis
1612-1662 - Monteverdi
1662-1712 - Biber, Purcell
1712-1762 - Bach
1762-1812 - Beethoven, Mozart
1812-1862 - Liszt, Schubert
1862-1912 - Brahms, Dvorak, Mahler
1912-1962 - R. Strauss, Stravinsky, Vaughan Williams
1962-2012 - Adams, Lutosławski


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Based on TC's 50 Great Composers thread, here it is. 
1562-1612 - Palestrina 
1612-1662 - Monteverdi
1662-1712 - Purcell
1712-1762 - Bach, Handel, Vivaldi
1762-1812 - Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn
1812-1862 - Schubert, Brahms, Schumann
1862-1912 - Wagner, Mahler, Debussy, 
1912-1962 - Stravinsky, Prokofiev, Shostakovich
1962-2012 - Messiaen, Ligeti


----------



## Clementine (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm not as familiar with early music, but:

1662-1712 - Corelli, Vivaldi
1712-1762 - Vivaldi, Handel, J.S. Bach
1762-1812 - Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven
1812-1862 - Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann
1862-1912 - Brahms, Mahler, Debussy
1912-1962 - Bartok, Shostakovich, Britten
1962-2012 - Berio, Carter, Adams

For now... still much to listen to!


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

1762-1812 - Beethoven
1812-1862 - Mendelssohn, Berlioz, Schumann
1862-1912 - Elgar, Mahler, Tchaikovsky
1912-1962 - Bax, Shostakovich, Vaughan Williams
1962-2012 - Arnold, Penderecki, Messiaen


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

1562-1612 - Palestrina, Sweelinck
1712-1762 - Bach
1812-1862 - Beethoven, Mendelssohn
1862-1912 - Brahms, R. Strauss
1912-1962 - Barber, Schoenberg
1962-2012 - Górecki, Schnittke


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I list the 4 best of each 50 years (in best to less order):

Pre-1600:
Francisco de la Torre
John Dowland
Juan Del Encina

1612-1662: 
- Schutz 
- Monteverdi 

1662-1712
- Corelli
- Purcell

1712-1762:
- Handel
- Vivaldi
- J.S.Bach
- Telemann

1762-1812:
- Haydn
- Beethoven
- Mozart
- Boccherini

1812-1862:
- Brahms
- Schumann
- Liszt
- Berlioz

1862-1912:
- Dvorak
- Wagner
- Bruckner
- Rimsky-Korsakov

1912-1962:
- Sibelius
- Rachmaninoff
- Richard Strauss
- Ravel

1962-2012:
- Shostakovitch
- J.Williams (Star Wars )
- Khachaturian
- Hohvaness


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Put him wherever you like, but he must be one:

Bartok.

(To a lesser degree:
Debussy.)


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Pre-1600:
Machaut
Josquin des Prez

1612-1662: 
Lully

1662-1712
Rameau

1712-1762:
J.S.Bach

1762-1812:
Haydn
Mozart
Beethoven

1812-1862:
Mendelssohn

1862-1912:
Dvorak
Debussy

1912-1962:
Shostakovich
Copland

1962-2012:
Higdon


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

1562-1612 - Byrd, Dowland, Monteverdi 
1612-1662 - Monteverdi, Schütz
1662-1712 - Biber, Corelli
1712-1762 - Bach, Rameau
1762-1812 - Giuliani, Mozart, CPE Bach
1812-1862 - Giuliani, Beethoven, Schubert, Wagner, Farrenc
1862-1912 - Wagner, Schoenberg, Mahler, Stravinsky
1912-1962 - *Ligeti*, Stravinsky, Webern, Berg, Messiaen, Villa-Lobos, Rodrigo, Carter, Cage, Stockhausen
1962-2012 - *Ligeti*, Carter, Adams, Reich, Glass, Adès, Messiaen, Cage, Stockhausen etc.


----------

